
Ask HN: Do you have any one-man websites? How much do you make? - Goopplesoft
I am curious how many of you manage a single employee premium website and how much you make from doing that? I'm curious if longterm med/high individual income streams can be made by working on self-sustaining small projects instead of lots of nurture required large ones.
======
dangrossman
<http://www.improvely.com>, <http://www.w3counter.com>,
<http://www.dialshield.com> and a couple others are mine alone. I support
around 90,000 users across all the sites. This is what I do for a living.

~~~
eranation
Impressive!

p.s. improvely (which I knew about before) and dialshied (which I've now
bookmarked) work great but I got this on www.w3counter.com:

Oops! An Error Occurred

The server returned a "500 Internal Server Error".

Something is broken Please e-mail us at [email] and let us know what you were
doing when this error occurred. We will fix it as soon as possible. Sorry for
any inconvenience caused.

~~~
dangrossman
Thanks. A RAID controller decided to die, took a bit of time to bring it back
up.

~~~
bbissoon
.... (Picks up jaw from the keyboard) Awesome, I REALLY need to speak with you
on this single man project I'm building.

------
polyfractal
Rob Walling has a bundle of these little app, all making pretty good money.

[1] <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

[2] <http://www.softwarebyrob.com/>

------
devonbarrett
Online HTML5 app, about $400 a day, if I was going to try it for a sustainable
income I would start a few a manage them all at the same time.

~~~
thisisdallas
$400 a day? That's not bad at all. It that from advertisements or do you
charge for the app?

~~~
CWIZO
Not bad? I'd happily live on that income for the rest of my life. Hell, I'd be
happy with a month of that income :)

~~~
thisisdallas
Haha I completely agree with your statements.

------
sixQuarks
I run 3 different sites by myself that each make over $1,500/month.

